# Fisherman's Wharf - Lewes



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Went out on the full day trip, water is still way too warm, not a legal sea bass on board, slow fishing. Don't believe that flounder are around either, never saw one at the cleaning station. Guy cleaning fish said he cleaned 3 fish off of the 1/2 day boat. I got 26 croakers, that was it. Some small blues were landed, small flounder, small trout. Did see a real nice catch (maybe 12 of them) of large trigger fish from a boat that was togging. I had 5 fish before the last stop of the day where the action was brisk to say the least. Most consistent bite of fish that were large enough to stick. Fish were biting all day, but most were so small you could not hook them.

Stan


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the report Stan. Couple more weeks, and it'll be on. My guess: October 29 and the water temps will be in the low 60s (crossing fingers)


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Stan, were you on the Thelma Dale? What type of bait did the boat provide to catch sea bass?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Thanks for the report Stan. Couple more weeks, and it'll be on. My guess: October 29 and the water temps will be in the low 60s (crossing fingers)


Water temps are still 73/74 degrees ? Do you think it will drop that much in 3 weeks ? 
I dont think it will happen ... Look into mid to late Nov. Last year at this time water temps were in the mid 60's.
Divers recorded water temps at Site 11# yesterday at 73 degrees on top AND on the bottom .


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I was reading 70 and 71 yesterday on the yak. Hopefully, they will hit 65 by the end of the month . . . you are right though . . . I am being optimistic and hopefully a cold snap will come and hover around that area!!!!


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Hey Stan, were you on the Thelma Dale? What type of bait did the boat provide to catch sea bass?


Yes, Thelma Dale, they typically provide salted clams and squid. Bait shop had sand fleas, one guy had some, they didn't put any keeper bass on the boat either.


----------

